# Solved: codwaw isnt working



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

i cant git on codwawmp when i try to git on it it will say error could not find zone c:/program files/activision/call of duty world at war/zone/english/code_post_gfx_mp.ff
or the zombie map realism when i try to play it itl load and then say could not find script maps/_zombiemode_net


----------



## Brash92 (Sep 3, 2008)

Firstly, look in those folders and try to find the files it cannot run. 
Then try re-installing and downloading all of the updates for the game.


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

ok.


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

whats first?


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

i dont no what files the game cant run i only no the basics on the computer


----------



## Brash92 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok, go to my computer, c drive and more through these folders:


 program files


 activision


 call of duty world at war


 zone


 english
 Once in "english", look for the file "code_post_gfx_mp.ff"

Let me know if you can see the file.


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

yep it is ther


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

i se code_post_gfx.ff


----------



## Brash92 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok. It sounds like it's corrupted.

Try re-installing the game. To backup your save files either use the program from this website or follow the tutorial: http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Cod-ww-waw-backup-profile-rank
Then go to control panel - add/remove programs (or just un-install a program depending on what Operating System you are using) and uninstall Call of Duty WAW.

Once that is done, insert the cd and install call of duty WAW again. make sure no other programs are being run at the same time.

Once the install is done, download all of the patches (the mod tools patches aren't needed). I use this website:http://au.gamespot.com/pc/action/callofduty5/downloads.html?tag=tabs;downloads

Once all of the patches are done, restart your computer, replace the backup you made and try playing the game.


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

i downloaded the game off of gamestop.com so i can only download it 5times befor i have to buy it agin is ther anyway i can not have to uninstall it?


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

like is ther a website that has the codes on it that i can us to replace it?


----------



## shapeshift (Jun 25, 2010)

no oh well thank you for the help


----------

